# Photos on the Forums Page



## Andy M.

There are 44 pages of member photos in the cooking section.  Yet I see the same few pics over and over again all day long.  What are the chances all cooking photos rotate through on a regular basis?


----------



## Andy M.

Anybody???


----------



## pacanis

I especially like this one.
Do you think they were trying to tell us something?


----------



## Somebunny

Ack! What is it?


----------



## pacanis

They were labeled bloody chicken legs or something like that.
It's eaten food.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> They were labeled bloody chicken legs or something like that.
> It's eaten food.



As I recall, someone wanted to know how much they had to cook the chicken to get rid of the "blood".


----------



## msmofet

Andy M. said:


> There are 44 pages of member photos in the cooking section. Yet I see the same few pics over and over again all day long. What are the chances all cooking photos rotate through on a regular basis?


 Can you please post the link to the page with the photos you are looking/talking about.


----------



## Andy M.

msmofet said:


> Can you please post the link to the page with the photos you are looking/talking about.




Go to the top of this page and click on Member Photos.  Then you have 4 categories to choose from.


----------



## Andy M.

Bumping this up again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've been checking off and on and I am getting news pics fairly often...your rib pic looked good enough to eat.

Cheers,
Daffodil


----------



## Andy M.

I find that there are two or three sets of photos that rotate all day.  When we have so many photos, it's a shame we have to look at the same 12 all day long.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Odd, I've gotten 3 different ones, just today.  Each time I go they are changed. and more current, the last ones were from 2010.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I finally got a repeat, on the 7th try.  I did see your pic of the smoked chicken from 2 days ago...


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I finally got a repeat, on the 7th try.  I did see your pic of the smoked chicken from 2 days ago...




Another thing I noticed is that there are a ton of great food pictures in the other categories.  I was looking through the Misc. category and saw loads of food pics.  Also in member photos.  

Yet another thing.  There are well over two hundred pages of pics in the Misc. category.  Wouldn't it be nice if the pics are better categorized?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Another thing I noticed is that there are a ton of great food pictures in the other categories.  I was looking through the Misc. category and saw loads of food pics.  Also in member photos.
> 
> Yet another thing.  There are well over two hundred pages of pics in the Misc. category.  Wouldn't it be nice if the pics are better categorized?



Oh yeah, that would be great...are you volunteering?


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh yeah, that would be great...are you volunteering?



Sure


----------



## Andy M.

Just to bring this up yet again.

Why do the same few photos repeat?

Why can't there be a process that cycles through every food photo once before any photos appear a second time?


----------



## pacanis

Good question. They do not appear to be very random.
And just when you think it has moved on to a new series of pics, an old one reappears (the Lab wearing a chef's hat, or kitchenelf's hands).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I did get rid of a blacked out pic that had shown up.  There was one that was just awful, I let it go...hope it doesn't show back up.

There's one called, "Burger Bomb" that needs to be looked at...


----------



## msmofet

I thought I added a photo to the cooking cat but it showed up in the Misc cat. I didn't see a way to choose which cat a photo goes into. And why are the old photos first?


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I did get rid of a blacked out pic that had shown up. There was one that was just awful, I let it go...hope it doesn't show back up.
> 
> There's one called, "Burger Bomb" that needs to be looked at...


 
I almost reported that burger bomb pic.
It almost had me missing work this morning and running to the store for cheese


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...There's one called, "Burger Bomb" that needs to be looked at...





pacanis said:


> I almost reported that burger bomb pic.
> It almost had me missing work this morning and running to the store for cheese




You guys are just jealous.  You can't appreciate my burger bomb until you've experienced the steak bomb sandwich popular is some of the  sub (sandwich) shops around here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I had just used up the burger I had thawed for a goulash when I came across it. 

I'm not sure what's going on behind the scenes with the pics, but if there any that do not belong, just report it and we can handle it from there.  Saves me having to go look for the one you are talking about.


----------



## Janet H

msmofet said:


> I thought I added a photo to the cooking cat but it showed up in the Misc cat. I didn't see a way to choose which cat a photo goes into. And why are the old photos first?



The category that your image will display in depends on what category your album has been assigned to.  

Currently we have the following image categories:

Member photos
Cooking
Where we live....
The traveling Apron
Misc

When you set up albums in your profile, you can assign them to one of these categories.  You can edit existing albums to change the category they are currently assigned to.  Already existing albums were assigned to the Misc category, when we moved to this new set up.  Msmofet, I edited your album to assign it to the cooking category.

Currently only images in albums that have been assigned to the cooking category are being displayed in the random rotation.  As more members assign their albums to a category, we will see more pics in the rotation.

Remember: You can set up several albums and assign them to various categories. You can edit existing Albums as well and you can edit individual images to move them to a new location if desired.

We are still making small tweaks so please be patient.  Your feedback is useful and being listened to, but changes are made cautiously so they may not appear instantly.


----------



## msmofet

Janet H said:


> The category that your image will display in depends on what category your album has been assigned to.
> 
> Currently we have the following image categories:
> 
> Member photos
> Cooking
> Where we live....
> The traveling Apron
> Misc
> 
> When you set up albums in your profile, you can assign them to one of these categories. You can edit existing albums to change the category they are currently assigned to. Already existing albums were assigned to the Misc category, when we moved to this new set up. Msmofet, I edited your album to assign it to the cooking category.
> 
> Currently only images in albums that have been assigned to the cooking category are being displayed in the random rotation. As more members assign their albums to a category, we will see more pics in the rotation.
> 
> Remember: You can set up several albums and assign them to various categories. You can edit existing Albums as well and you can edit individual images to move them to a new location if desired.
> 
> We are still making small tweaks so please be patient. Your feedback is useful and being listened to, but changes are made cautiously so they may not appear instantly.


I didn't set my album up in/from my profile. I clicked the member photos tab and clicked add album. I missed the drop down to choose a category.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

MsM, go to "User CP" and select "Pictures & Albums."  Once there click on the album you want to include, up in the top right corner is an "Edit Album" link, click that and the drop down is at the top.


----------



## CharlieD

Actually, I have a complain about the picks, but of a different sort. it is not that easy to add or to manupulate the picks in the albums. So, I've stopped adding picks there.


----------



## Petek

When I try to view the front page picture at this url:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/members/17416-albums95-picture1613.html

I get the following error message:



> *Petek*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this  page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative  features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


The other photos display correctly.


----------



## msmofet

Petek said:


> When I try to view the front page picture at this url:
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/members/17416-albums95-picture1613.html
> 
> I get the following error message:
> 
> The other photos display correctly.


 I just tried that link and get the same error message.


----------



## pacanis

Holy Cow! 
The pictures just rotated again!
Got a non-food pic in there, the usual former member pic, and one from our own PF! 


(I love bison steak)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I figured out how to get them into the rotation.

That was our Anniversary Dinner two years ago, our 25th.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

I suggest to change the name in something more fancy then "Random Image". First, it's not an "Image", but 4 images 
We could use a title like "Our Awesome and Outstanding Members' Phenomenal Shots"! Or something as plain and sober as that.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> *I figured out how to get them into the rotation.*
> 
> That was our Anniversary Dinner two years ago, our 25th.


 
hmmm, That doesn't sound very random then.


----------



## msmofet

Well nothing is rotating. Not on the main "Member Photos" OR in the individual pages. I still see the same pics on the main page except for Misc which has no pic. And when I click a category (cooking for example)  I see the same pics on page 1 - which are the oldest pics I guess, from 2005 of a pink cake.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> hmmm, That doesn't sound very random then.



I meant get them into the section where they are picked to be shown, randomly.  

I am getting many different pics, of course, I only go to that page about 6 times a day.  Not a whole bunch of times in a row.


----------



## Janet H

Luca Lazzari said:


> I suggest to change the name in something more fancy then "Random Image". First, it's not an "Image", but 4 images
> We could use a title like "Our Awesome and Outstanding Members' Phenomenal Shots"! Or something as plain and sober as that.



Thansk for the suggestions.  we're still tweaking this....


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I meant get them into the section where they are picked to be shown, randomly.
> 
> I am getting many different pics, of course, I only go to that page about 6 times a day. Not a whole bunch of times in a row.


 
Ahhhh... 

I am in Andy's boat. I get the same pics all the time.
For instance, I just created an album last night, I saw a series of pics a few times this morning, the same series with pics of a ham and fried chicken, then mine came up in a new series, now the series of pics I was in is gone and the ham series is up again.
You would think that when one series has come and gone that the query would move onto a new group and not go back to one it has already shown. I was also surprised that a newly created album got one pic into the mix so quickly. 

Anyway, that's my thoughts on it. It's a nice feature, but like you said, it needs tweaking. And if it is to be food related, you should have the members clean up their albums and get miscellaneous pics into a different category. There was a picture of chairs last night. Not sure what that was all about


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I am more than willing to remove pictures that do not belong in the "Food" Category, but you have to report them.  I'm not going to waste time looking for "a picture with chairs."


----------



## Janet H

pacanis said:


> Anyway, that's my thoughts on it. It's a nice feature, but like you said, it needs tweaking. And if it is to be food related, you should have the members clean up their albums and get miscellaneous pics into a different category. There was a picture of chairs last night. Not sure what that was all about




Tweaking takes time and getting members to change their long established habits or edit existing albums takes even more time.  Sometimes forum changes come slooooooowly.  Be patient, when this is dialed in it will be a lovely feature.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

Janet H said:


> Tweaking takes time and getting members to change their long established habits or edit existing albums takes even more time.  Sometimes forum changes come slooooooowly.  Be patient, when this is dialed in it will be a lovely feature.



Just to say I do appreciate your tweaking!


----------



## Alix

I clicked on a picture to see who posted it and got a NonPermission message. Here's the URL. What's up with that? 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/members/30723-albums754-picture4093.html


----------



## pacanis

Alix said:


> I clicked on a picture to see who posted it and got a NonPermission message. Here's the URL. What's up with that?
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/members/30723-albums754-picture4093.html


 
I wonder if that's the one I clicked on? I wanted a closer look and had hopes the description would say what it was.


----------



## Alix

Could be a spammer that got booted but left a good food pic behind.


----------



## pacanis

Alix said:


> Could be a spammer that got booted but left a good food pic behind.


 
Yeah, I said earlier I found it interesting that so many members had created extensive albums and hardly made a post, if they posted at all


----------



## pacanis

Alix said:


> I clicked on a picture to see who posted it and got a NonPermission message. Here's the URL. What's up with that?
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/members/30723-albums754-picture4093.html


 
Bump. Can the admins tell us "what is up with that?" 

And I'd love to know what this is. If it has a name attached to it or who might have posted it. 
Sorry for the small pic, but it's another, can't access this page 
It sure looks good, whatever it is. It reminds me of the cioppino I made, but with more to it.


----------



## Petek

Same permissions problem with this link:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/members/21299-albums90-picture853.html


----------



## Janet H

Petek said:


> Same permissions problem with this link:
> 
> Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - 's Album: Bread Album - Picture




Please try again - we've done some tweaking.

Also the random rotation should change now with each page load *if  you are logged in*. Tweaking continues - thanks for your input


----------



## pacanis

Janet H said:


> Please try again - we've done some tweaking.
> 
> Also the random rotation should change now with each page load *if you are logged in*. Tweaking continues - thanks for your input


 
When did you tweak it?
I know the picture I'd like some info on (hopefully) was up this morning and the permissions to access that page were still denied. I wouldn't even know whose album to look for it in... and who knows when it will come up again.


----------



## Petek

Janet H said:


> Please try again - we've done some tweaking.
> 
> Also the random rotation should change now with each page load *if  you are logged in*. Tweaking continues - thanks for your input


Thanks, but I still get the message



> *Petek*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this  page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative  features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


when trying to access Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - 's Album: Bread Album - Picture.


----------



## msmofet

Petek said:


> Thanks, but I still get the message
> 
> when trying to access Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - 's Album: Bread Album - Picture.


 Me also no permission


----------



## vitauta

pacanis said:


> Bump. Can the admins tell us "what is up with that?"
> 
> And I'd love to know what this is. If it has a name attached to it or who might have posted it.
> Sorry for the small pic, but it's another, can't access this page
> It sure looks good, whatever it is. It reminds me of the cioppino I made, but with more to it.




i too got the non permission message re this picture.  it was posted by jeanette****, who joined dc on 10-26-2011.  she has had zero posts since then.  i was the only listed visitor to her profile page.


----------



## pacanis

vitauta said:


> i too got the non permission message re this picture. it was posted by jeanette****, who joined dc on 10-26-2011. she has had zero posts since then. i was the only listed visitor to her profile page.


 
Interesting.
Thanks for the info. I sure wish I knew what that dish was though.


----------



## Janet H

OK - thanks for posting links to images you are getting this message on.  we clearly still have some bug and will get it worked out.


----------



## Petek

All previously non-working links in this thread now work for me. Thanks for taking the time to fix the problem.


----------



## pacanis

OK. I'm getting half a handle on this now.
On both my laptop and one of my desk computers, when I click on a thumbnail the big picture loads, but it was scrolling down and centering the picture. This in turn cut off the area that told me whose album it was. And showed that I could scroll through the album from that screen. So now I can see who posted a picture if I pay attention and scroll up a little.

What I don't get is why a lot of the pics, if not all of them, are coming through with the "added by" empty. I just clicked on a pic, read the comments and saw it was from a former member named Cooper's Mom, yet the added by was blank. And I know I've seen a lot of pics by this person in the last couple weeks... If there hadn't been a comment and Cooper's Mom replied to it I would not have been able to tell whose album I was looking at. Unless there is a way I am missing.

I think the latest tweak untweaked something else, lol.


----------



## pacanis

Yes, definitely Janet H (you seem to be the only one concerned with this).

One of my pics just came up. The added by was blank. You can see the name of the album, but not whose album it is. And I don't think I've been banned, lol.
Whatever was last tweaked deleted the name of the member who added the pic.


----------



## Andy M.

It seems lots of pics have lost their owners' names.  I see a lot of blank "Added By"s


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I think those were the ones done by "Albumbot."


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think those were the ones done by "Albumbot."


 
No. If you read up a few posts you'll see where I said that the pics that used to have members' names, including one of mine, no longer show who added them.
You can scroll through the album, but there's no way of telling whose album it is.


----------



## Andy M.

The blank Added Bys are from numerous members.  I recognized Uncle Bob's, pacanis, and my pictures with no attribution.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

So my reading comprehension has hit the porcelain receptacle...I understand now.  Not sure what is going on with that, but they were working on something this morning...bet they knocked off for a meal.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Are the displayed pictures "Member photos?" I added a few tonight, or do you add photos elsewhere to be in rotation?


----------



## pacanis

Vanilla Bean said:


> Are the displayed pictures "Member photos?" I added a few tonight, or do you add photos elsewhere to be in rotation?


 
They appear to be from anyone who registered and created an album, so yes, technically they are from members.
The members' names used to show up after "Added by:" You could go check out their page and any other albums they might have, or if they had posted at all. A few days ago the members' names were removed for some reason. No one has really acknowledged it or given a reason.


----------



## FrankZ

The coder fella is still working on this, though he does have several other projects as well and they will not let me chain him to his desk.  Something about inhumane treatment of coders (PETC gets upset).


----------



## pacanis

PETC, lol... No coders were harmed in the formatting of this forum...

Thanks Frank. I wasn't sure the glitch was noticed in this thread or if it needed reported separately.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> The coder fella is still working on this, though he does have several other projects as well and they will not let me chain him to his desk.  Something about inhumane treatment of coders (PETC gets upset).



Is he still insisting on regular breaks, lunch and visiting his family?  Sheesh!  Next he will be asking to see sunshine.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Is he still insisting on regular breaks, lunch and visiting his family?  Sheesh!  Next he will be asking to see sunshine.




I suppose he wanted the holiday off too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I suppose he wanted the holiday off too.



Nope, he was working Thanksgiving.  Saw him running around the place like he lost something.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nope, he was working Thanksgiving.  Saw him running around the place like he lost something.




HE did.  He lost all the names off the members' photos.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> HE did. He lost all the names off the members' photos.


 


Word


----------



## pacanis

Soooo... is the person who messed up the members' names back from vacation yet?
I hate blindly posting comments or questions not knowing if the member is even here anymore. Just sayin'.


----------



## Alix

I sometimes get booted off the photo when I try to figure out who it belongs to. If the picture isn't in a labelled album...punt!


----------



## vitauta

i just got two separate warnings from mcafee about pages of food photos, being "blocked" for being unsafe sites.  what can this be about?  (mcafee is my new security provider for my new computer.)


----------



## pacanis

vitauta said:


> i just got two separate warnings from mcafee about pages of food photos, being "blocked" for being unsafe sites. what can this be about? (mcafee is my new security provider for my new computer.)


 
Well I sure hope the fix isn't removing the members' names again 

Thanks for finally getting that fixed, DC. I hated asking questions to members that might not have been here for six years. Good job


----------



## Janet H

vitauta said:


> i just got two separate warnings from mcafee about pages of food photos, being "blocked" for being unsafe sites.  what can this be about?  (mcafee is my new security provider for my new computer.)



Odd - can you post the urls of the pages that gave you errors or shoot me a Pm with that info?

Another possibility is that is your security settings are quite high an ad could be setting off that alert.


----------



## msmofet

OOPS I think something went wrong. I clicked the Hot Dog Picture Contest. thread link from my CP  and was taken here BUT the hot dog pics are gone.


----------



## FrankZ

I just moved the posts... refresh your browser and try again.  Or try the link from the portal.


----------



## vitauta

somehow, the launch for the hot dog picture contest got stalled despite early entries that were nothing short of spectacular!!!  please, if you have any hot dog pics to submit, let's try this one again.  hot dogs are incredibly photogenic.  put your hot dog pic next to one of a juicy steak, or pork chop, roasted chicken, etc.--amazing how those hot dogs stand up and out in most any sort of company, don't you think?  hot dog addiction:  let's picture it !!


----------



## vitauta

sorry to report that there are still glitches with this hot dog picture thread.  it kind of got buried with the xmas activities and all.  but then i found it could not be retrieved using the "search" method for some reason.  let's keep it going, guys, and send more of those great dog photos for us all to swoon and drool over!!


----------

